# How do I heat transfer on nylon backpacks?



## Susa (Aug 17, 2009)

I tried to heat press on some vinyl backpacks with zippered and mesh pockets. The vinyl didn't adhere well at all and the nylon got wrinkled as if it were overheated. It seems the pressure wasn't even. Any hints?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

You can't use regular vinyl for heat pressing.
Stahl makes heat transfer material for nylon. it has to be cut on a vinyl cutter. I'm not sure if that's what you are looking for. 
Nylon material has it's own set of rules... It's not like cotton.


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Suggest using Speicalty Materials "Thermo Banner"...a product made for such applications. Low heat applied. Check out specifications at www.jsisign.com. Under heat applied vinyls..cuttable...thermo banner...works great


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Suggest Specialty Materials "Thermo Banner" a product made for applications such as this. Check out www.jsisign.com. under heat applied vinyls, cuttable and then thermo banner. Works great


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Susa said:


> I tried to heat press on some vinyl backpacks with zippered and mesh pockets. The vinyl didn't adhere well at all and the nylon got wrinkled as if it were overheated. It seems the pressure wasn't even. Any hints?


How did you heat apply it?

Did you open the backpack up and use a Teflon Pillow? Did you preheat?

What type of vinyl did you use? Was it heat applied?


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Nick...yes to all. Thermo Banner is a heat applied low temp./ vinyl for awnings, umbrellas, nylon backpacks, etc. 250 degree heat and can be applied with a heat gun or hand iron. See above mentioned web site for cutting details.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Know this is an older thread but does anyone have some white Thermo Banner they are willing to part with? We have a tiny, one-time job (need less than a foot) and can't see buying a full role. We'll happily pay for the material, shipping, and your time to mail it. Please PM if you can help out.


----------

